# Not-Aus quittieren



## joki007 (17 August 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Quittieren des Not-Aus...

Normalerweise wird ja das Not-Aus Relais mittels potentialfreiem Kontakt (Taster) quittiert. Das Not-Aus Relais ist entweder auf manuellen Start oder automatischen Start konfiguriert....

Nun meine Frage:
Wie geht ihr vor wenn ihr von mehrern Stellen aus den Not-Aus quittieren müsst?
So richtig problematisch wirds ja dann, wenn man keine hardwaremäßigen Taster mehr zum quittieren übrig hat. Z.B.: Als Bedienung hat man ein Siemens Mobile Panel 177 welches zwar einen Stop-Pilztaster drauf hat, abner keinen hardwaremäßigen Taster fürs Quittieren des Not-Aus?
Bleibt eigentlich ja nur mehr eines übrig die Resettaster in der Steuerung zu erfassen und mittels Ausgang einen Resetschütz anzusteuern..

Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Würd mich über Antworten eurerseits sehr freuen

lg und Danke
Joki


----------



## smartie (17 August 2006)

So würde ich das machen, und dann halt über das TP vielleich noch einen Reset Taster einbauen.


Gruß smartie


----------



## joki007 (17 August 2006)

Hallo Smartie!

Ich sehs eigentlich auch so, nur denk ich mir halt, das im Resetkreis das unsichere Element "SPS" zwischengeschaltet ist...

Es bestünde somit die Möglichkeit einer Selbstquittierung durch die SPS und das macht mir eigentlich Kopfzerbrechen...

Wäre wirklich interessant wie es vorgeschrieben ist...

lg
Joki


----------



## Flinn (19 August 2006)

Hallo,
wir haben die gleichen Bedenken gehabt. Was passiert, wenn das Quittier-Relais mal kleben bleibt? 
=>Daher verwenden wir Phoenix Not-Aus-Relais. Die reagieren zum Quittieren nur auf eine positive Flanke.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Martin007 (19 August 2006)

Flinn schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn das Quittier-Relais mal kleben bleibt?
> =>Daher verwenden wir Phoenix Not-Aus-Relais. Die reagieren zum Quittieren nur auf eine positive Flanke.



Hallo

das gleiche Problem kann man auch mit einem normalen Taster haben. Dieser kann auch kleben bleiben.
Dann am besten  Not-Aus-Relais nehmen, die auf eine Flanke zum quittieren benötigen.
Dann ist es auch egal , op das Signal direkt von einem Taster oder von einer Steuerung kommt.

Martin


----------



## MSB (19 August 2006)

Ich weiß zwar nicht von welchen Phönix Relais hier die Rede ist,
aber alle die wir bisher eingesetzt haben konnte man im Quittierkreis entweder
brücken für automatischen Start, oder halt einen Taster/Kontakt für manuellen Start.

Ergo von welchem Typ (mit Flankenauswertung) ist hier die Rede?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Flinn (20 August 2006)

*Hier die Phoenix Typen*

vgl. Typ Phoenix z.B. PSR-ESA4_B / PSR-ESM4_B

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Maxl (20 August 2006)

joki007 schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr vor wenn ihr von mehrern Stellen aus den Not-Aus quittieren müsst?


Dieses Problem tut sich bei uns (zumindest für Not-Aus) nicht auf. Es gibt hier nur 2 Ansätze:
1. Not-Aus quittieren nur an Zentraler Stelle - wird eigentlich immer so gelöst - die Problematik mit dem Mobile-Panel tut also gar nicht auf.
2. Not-Aus quittieren an der Stelle, an dem er ausgelöst wurde. - Dieses System wurde bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht, aber ein Kunde möchte jetzt eine Solche Lösung. Dies ist allerdings nur in Kombination mit einer Sicherheits-SPS (in diesem Fall Safety Integrated) machbar, da sonst pro Not-Aus Taster 1 Pilz-Relais nötig wäre.



joki007 schrieb:


> So richtig problematisch wirds ja dann, wenn man keine hardwaremäßigen Taster mehr zum quittieren übrig hat. Bleibt eigentlich ja nur mehr eines übrig die Resettaster in der Steuerung zu erfassen und mittels Ausgang einen Resetschütz anzusteuern..


Das mögliche Klebenbleiben des Reset-Schützen muss in die Gefahrenanalyse mit aufgenommen werden. Da die eigentliche Not-Aus-Funktion ja intakt bleibt, auch wenn der Reset-Schütz kleben bleibt, wird in aller Regel kein hohes Risiko davon ausgehen.
Ergibt die Gefahrenanalyse dennoch ein zu hohes Risiko durch Klebenbleiben des Reset-Schützen oder durch Fehlverhalten der SPS, so muss ein "überwachter Start" durchgeführt werden.

Beim PnozMulti z.B. lässt sich jedes Reset-Signal so programmieren, dass ein Reset nur bei einer negativen Flanke am Reset-Eingang durchgeführt wird (Überwachter Start). Bei jeder anderen Sicherheitssteuerung (PSS, S7-F, HIMA, usw.) sollte sich das per Programm im FS-Teil ebenfall umsetzen lassen - wichtig vor allem, wenn die Quittiersignale über ein Bussystem kommen.

Bei Hardware-Sicherheitsrelais, welche den überwachten Start nicht anbieten, lässt sich der Überwachte Start durch Kombination von 2 Relais realisieren:
Der SPS-Ausgang schaltet ein erstes Relais, ein Schließer von diesem  schaltet ein Zeitrelais (Einschaltverzögert, ca. 2 sek). Ein Schließer vom ersten Relais + ein verzögerter Öffner des Zeitrelais in Serie auf den Quittiereingang des Sicherheitsrelais.


mfg
Maxl


----------

